# Linux compatible faxmodems?

## Freakazoid

Does anyone sell Linux compatible non-winmodems anymore?

need 2-4 internal (PCI) modems for a hylafax server, tried looking around newegg but there's nothing but winmodems there...

note the internal, PCI... word came down from on high (bossman) that they can't be external, despite the almost guaranteed compatibility)

----------

## poly_poly-man

I had an intel 537-based cadr working for a while - as a dialup modem. Don't know if it'll do fax, but probably.

poly-p man

----------

## Freakazoid

 *Freakazoid wrote:*   

> Does anyone sell Linux compatible non-winmodems anymore?
> 
> need 2-4 internal (PCI) modems for a hylafax server, tried looking around newegg but there's nothing but winmodems there...
> 
> note the internal, PCI... word came down from on high (bossman) that they can't be external, despite the almost guaranteed compatibility)

 

found this: this at tigerdirect (US$80 each but a darn sight cheaper than the $710 the bossman found for a 4 modem single card...) would there be anything special needed to use that? cracked open the rpm and there isn't any actual drivers in there, just a init script

----------

## synapscape

Hi!

Maybe you will get some inspirations from there? - http://www.linmodems.org/

HTH,

Markus

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *Freakazoid wrote:*   

>  *Freakazoid wrote:*   Does anyone sell Linux compatible non-winmodems anymore?
> 
> need 2-4 internal (PCI) modems for a hylafax server, tried looking around newegg but there's nothing but winmodems there...
> 
> note the internal, PCI... word came down from on high (bossman) that they can't be external, despite the almost guaranteed compatibility) 
> ...

 

That looks like a GREAT modem....

From what I see, that is a reall, good ol' fashion Hardware modem!!!!

GET IT GET IT GET IT!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

You'll have absolutely no problem getting it to work...

poly-p man

----------

## i92guboj

You will have no problems with any serial (as in COM port) modem.

Usb and pci modems are usually winmodems, which are not real modems, but just placeholder where you can plug in the cable. In those cases, the modem is the driver, and if you don't have a free driver, you are screwed.

----------

## Freakazoid

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> 
> 
> That looks like a GREAT modem....
> 
> From what I see, that is a reall, good ol' fashion Hardware modem!!!!
> ...

 

another quick question:

assuming the bossman picks up a couple of those (not my decision) should I disable the motherboard's own COM ports (compatibility reasons) or will it be fine with them enabled?

something else while I think of it

what do you mean by "absolutely no problem getting it to work"? Will it be something to the effect of plug it in and have them show up? Will I need anything special enabled in the kernel?

thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## poly_poly-man

You should diable onboard com ports - you need 4 of these? The maximum for serial ports at least used to be 4.

As for how well these things will work by themselves, once you plug them in, you'll have a new serial port for each modem. From there, you can pretend that each is an external modem connected to a com port - that is, they'll probably (check dmesg to be sure) come in as /dev/ttyS0, /dev/ttyS1, /dev/ttyS2, etc.

From that point, just tell your fax/etc. software to use those serial ports....

You may have found the PCI modem jackpot...*

poly-p man

* Not really, but: Winmodems are cheap - around 0-30 USD. REAL modems (like this) go for more, generally 30-100 USD.

----------

## Freakazoid

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> You should diable onboard com ports - you need 4 of these? The maximum for serial ports at least used to be 4.
> 
> As for how well these things will work by themselves, once you plug them in, you'll have a new serial port for each modem. From there, you can pretend that each is an external modem connected to a com port - that is, they'll probably (check dmesg to be sure) come in as /dev/ttyS0, /dev/ttyS1, /dev/ttyS2, etc.
> 
> From that point, just tell your fax/etc. software to use those serial ports....
> ...

 

Well, I think i'll only need two, but i'll probably disable the onboard COM ports anyway. Easier on me that way, if ttyS* devices show up, they work.  :Smile: 

almost seems like a waste... spending $160 on a pair of modems for a celeron 500 a fax server. (bossman wants internal despite the fact that there's two externals lying about that would work just as well...)

thanks for all your help.

----------

## Simba7

Look on eBay for some external Courier or Sportster modems. I'm using a Courier here for my BBS and it's a darn good modem.

4 Couriers + 4-port Serial Card (or 2x 2-porters, or 4x USB-Serial Adapters) = One darn good Modem/Fax/Dialin/Dialout server.

EDIT: Oh.. He NEEDS internals.. ugh.. How much I loathe Internal Modems..

----------

## JeanBrownHarrell

...is a US Robotics Performance Pro hardware modem.  It costs about $100.  It worked better for me under Linux than windoze.

It is a true hardware modem.  Try it, I think you will like it.

Here is one link of a website that is selling this modem:

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/skusearch.hmx?SCriteria=4208839&CartID=done&nextloc=

Hope this helps.

----------

